
Hospital develops AI to identify patients likely to skip appointments - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/apr/12/hospital-develops-ai-to-identify-patients-likely-to-skip-appointments
======
ramon
I like the idea of AI to predict real life things.

